# Bosch front loader w/m filter problem



## sleepyhaven (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi there,

I have a Bosch WFL2080AU (6.5kg I think, maxx1000) front loader and I need to clean the pump filter. On the bottom behind a panel on the right is the pump cap. Instructions say to carefully remove and clean thread when replacing. I assume it unscrews, but mine will only turn about 1/6 of a turn and seems really jammed in. I hear cracking (of plastic) when I use pliers and it still doesn't budge. I have tried turning and pullinr to no avail.

Could something be jammed in it?

Any ideals?

Thanking you in advance,
George.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't know the actual machine but it could be jammed with calc. As you have some movement, I suggest you try turning each way, back & forth with a little pressure on the anti-clockwise turn. This could weaken and eventually break the calc bond. 

If it is really jammed, often a 'shock' of a _gentle _hit with a hammer to break away the calc.

If & when you get the bits out, if they are coated with a 'gritty' calc coating, it can be removed by immersing in vinegar (mild acid) for a period of time.


----------



## sleepyhaven (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks Donald,

That was good advice. After one more spin cycle the object dislodged. It was about 50mm of stiff wire, part of which was on its way out.

Problem solved.

Thanks once again,
George.


----------

